# Describe yourself in five pictures or less!



## jkan0228

Being on the lazy side I'll only use three pictures 

I love to run track. After some long cold winter days of off season training I managed to surprise myself by making it onto Varsity for the 400m, 200m, 4x100m and a substitute for the 100m 










Secondly I've really gotten into shrimp these past few months and have only scratched the surface as to what their is on this hobby. This is probably the only shrimp pic worth showing as of right now. 










This last photo pretty much shows me as a person who likes the planted tank hobby and is still only scratching the surface as to what the hobby has to offer. As you can see the tank is barely grown in because naturally I set this tank up to be a slower growing tank


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nice! Maybe I should ask a mod to move this to The Lounge.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

Nice pictures. I like bonsai but don't have the patience. The picture of the shrimp is awesome - how do you take such a clear picture?

Track/running must use a lot of calories, you won't have to worry eating the strawberry dessert.


----------



## Algae Beater

Hello,


My real name is Kevin. I have chosen to work in the aquatics industry for most of my adult life. Around the globe in various locales i have been intimately involved with aquaculture, wholesale/export, high end installation and maintenance, retail, and local wholesale/product development. 

I was an avid marathon runner and free diver 










I enjoy nature on every level and love all animals though I am NOT a vegetarian










I love cars, and had a turbocharge nissan 240sx i had patiently upgraded to produce over 300bhp until it was destroyed along with me in a horrific accident nearly 4 years ago which nearly ended my life. it instead ended my travelling career and much of what i enjoyed doing with my time. 










i now manage a 7000 square foot aquatics store in Vancouver, BC which keeps me busy, as i love setting up planted aquaria and watching them flourish










and my bengal ish terror cats


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

Hello,


[quote - My real name is Kevin. I have chosen to work in the aquatics industry for most of my adult life. Around the globe in various locales i have been intimately involved with aquaculture, wholesale/export, high end installation and maintenance, retail, and local wholesale/product development. 

I was an avid marathon runner and free diver - quote]

Kevin, What light fixture are you using for that tank in the picture. Thanks. Cris


----------



## Drema

I am fascinated with the give and take of the natural world. What remains and what adapts. 








I love the woods and my aquariums is my attempt to bring life into my home.








I paint, draw, and sculpt.


















My aquarium.


----------



## Centromochlus

I have a passion for everything relating to aquariums. I eat, sleep, and breathe it every day. 









Traveling the world is something that i value greatly and enjoy. I always feel privileged to be able to visit other countries, meet new people, and try new things. I thoroughly believe that traveling to other countries is the best way to gain a better understanding of the world that we live in. I love experiencing other cultures, especially when i get to do just that by staying with host families. 
(yes, i know i look freezing cold in this photo!)









I also think that service to others is one of the most important things in life. It should not be done for recognition, but for the satisfaction of helping others and improving the lives of your neighbors (no matter how close or far).









Hiking is one of the best ways to see the world. When life is hard, it is important to sit back and enjoy the view. Some things you can only see when you're high up!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Awesome shots guys! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Da Plant Man

I can do it in one, but it isn't my own. 

Can I post it?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Exception for the Da exceptional Plant Man :tongue:


----------



## msjinkzd

my fish room, where i spend most of my time:








my family, who get the rest of my time:








Hijinks at fish conventions:








My spectacular hair, which everyone else has to comment on


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Dang Jeff...you look fast!


----------



## MCHRKiller

Cars and driving...








I love anything aquarium, from large cichlids...plants...and reefs








Pets are a huge part of my life as well








I like to travel to new and creepy places








Enjoy life and the people in it with you.


----------



## Algae Beater

Crispino Ramos said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> [quote - My real name is Kevin. I have chosen to work in the aquatics industry for most of my adult life. Around the globe in various locales i have been intimately involved with aquaculture, wholesale/export, high end installation and maintenance, retail, and local wholesale/product development.
> 
> I was an avid marathon runner and free diver - quote]
> 
> Kevin, What light fixture are you using for that tank in the picture. Thanks. Cris


they are 3 vertex illumilux LED strips one dolce rosso, one dolce sole, and one marino bianco all 36 inch sizes


----------



## Da Plant Man

Here is what describes me best:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Caton, what did you mean that you could only use a photo that was not yours? That photo is yours! At least, I would consider the owner of a self-portrait to be the subject himself :hihi:


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

Drema, What motivates you to use the feet as your subject in sculpting?


----------



## Snowflake311

Exploring / hiking with my dog. I have been doing this for many years and don't ever want to stop. Excuse the dog butt. 








My jeep and my daughter. Jeeps have been a passion of mine since I was 7. No joke. I enjoying off roading.








me teaching my 3 yr daughter to snowboard. I was a snowboard instructor for 4 years. 








I love Cichlids this fish is my number one. 








My fury kids









Now you guys know me too well. Haha I love karaoke too but no photo of that. I love my crazy car obsessed husband.


----------



## Drema

Crispino Ramos, For that series, it had alot to do with conveying emotion without individualism. I felt feet could do that well, and also give a sense of a foundational change and adaptation. Plus once the phrase "planting one's feet" got into my head it was a given that I would be sculpting feet.


----------



## Jegli09

Snowflake- is that Sierra at Tahoe? I snowboard too and your really lucky to live in California. I cant wait to ride Big Bear one day


----------



## acitydweller

Love this thread.

<place holder>


----------



## Snowflake311

Jegli09 said:


> Snowflake- is that Sierra at Tahoe? I snowboard too and your really lucky to live in California. I cant wait to ride Big Bear one day


Yes it is Sierra at Tahoe. I use to teach there. 

Thanks. I do feel very lucky to live in tahoe. The rest of CA is ok I like nor cal the best.


----------



## plantbrain

Quite a few more, but 5 is the limit.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Lol, I always thought Tom was an old man :tongue:


----------



## h4n

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Lol, I always thought Tom was an old man :tongue:


lol i think a lot of people did... haha
nice to see your face Tom! haha


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

h4n said:


> lol i think a lot of people did... haha
> nice to see your face Tom! haha


Hahaha Tom -- consider it a compliment, you're so wise that everyone thinks you must be an older guy :hihi:


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

am i the only one that thought he was 35-ish an wayyyyy ahead of us all?


----------



## wastedtime

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hahaha Tom -- consider it a compliment, you're so wise that everyone thinks you must be an older guy :hihi:


+1. I can finally put a face to the inspiration now.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Nice shot from Louisville.



MCHRKiller said:


> I like to travel to new and creepy places


----------



## MCHRKiller

Thanks! Waverly Hills is really cool if youre into the creepy/paranormal thing


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

somewhatshocked said:


> Nice shot from Louisville.


Just leaving Louisville as I type, it was a very neat place. Much better than Columbia! :icon_roll


----------



## magnum

I like skiing in the winter









Relaxing in the summer









Of course aquariums









For my fellow Longhorns









Myself


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I love to explore. I intentionally try to get lost on old dirt backroads...










I love my pets (2 cats now) I can't imagine not having any pets, they keep me sane and balanced!










I have a passion for gardening, and I garden with the specific intention of attracting bees, butterflies, and birds...










I love photography - my parents, who loved photography too, stuck a camera in my hand when I was in grammar school. I'll photograph anything, but I am addicted to clouds and have files full of them.










Lastly, I love to try anything creative. Rustic furniture is what I want to try next. I fuse/enamel and stain kiln fired glass, make tile, paint in oils and egg tempera, and draw. Just bought a sewing machine, I want to learn to make art quilts too. lol I have zero attention span so I have to try a lot of things ; )


----------



## plantbrain

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Lol, I always thought Tom was an old man :tongue:


I'm the old woman next to that stupid American. I'm screaming in hopes he will leave soon.


----------



## plantbrain

HD Blazingwolf said:


> am i the only one that thought he was 35-ish an wayyyyy ahead of us all?


Thanks, now that is a compliment:redface:


----------



## Snowflake311

driftwoodhunter said:


> I love to explore. I intentionally try to get lost on old dirt backroads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Gosh I miss the forest back east. When I lived in VA I would go out and try to get lost on dirt roads too. Good times. Nice photos.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Snowflake, we must be related! My dream vehicle is a Jeep (Land Rovers are too expensive - lol) and until I had to put my dog to sleep, she was my constant exploring companion. Your pic of you & your pooch brought back many fond memories!


----------



## speedie408

Nice to see I'm not the only outdoorsy type here . 

This is me doing an olympic dive at a swimming hole up in the high Sierras during last year's camping trip. 









Love anything 4x4... nothing too hardcore. 









Photography def holds a place in my heart, even though I suck at it lol. . 









The Bay Area is HOME. We've got the perfect weather, great melting pot of people/culture, charter fishing, fine dining, and just an awesome atmosphere all around. The only killer is cost of living. A good paying job is a MUST... unless you're a freeloader who still lives with the parents haha. 









And of course, my tank. Been doing shrimp for a little over a year now but my true love with aquariums still gravitate towards scaping and simply being able to sustain a chunk of nature inside my living room. That to me has always given me a real sense of fulfilment, especially being able to see my setups from start to finish. I'll never get tired of this stuff!


----------



## Snowflake311

I think us fish people all enjoy nature and the Enviroment. That's why we like fish and want plants in our tanks. It's just a little bit of the wild nature in our home.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

Snowflake311 said:


> I think us fish people all enjoy nature and the Enviroment. That's why we like fish and want plants in our tanks. It's just a little bit of the wild nature in our home.



I totally agree with this statement
I also feel like i started backwards. My parents have green thumbs but i didnt get mine, couldnt even keep a terrestrial plant alive until i started aquatic gardening. Now my house is slowing becomming covered with plants


----------



## dannylc

Well this is me and as I see things in "black and white" and am a very straight forward person this fits.









This for me sums up my love of many things, Photography/Nature/Wildlife/Elegant things









That's about it lol


----------



## lotus02

Hi my real name is Diane 
I use to love riding









My dogs are a big part of my life
















As are my tanks, they are a form of Physio therapy for me
















I love to be outside








I have Advanced Young Onset Parkinson's little things can be a huge challenge like working in my tanks


----------



## msjinkzd

a new one for mine, lol. Got a new tattoo this weekend


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> This is me doing an olympic dive at a swimming hole up in the high Sierras during last year's camping trip.


Hmmmmmm..... Nick, are you sure this is an Olympic dive, or an epic trip? Lol Just giving you a hard time! 

Nice pics everybody!


----------



## jkan0228

msjinkzd said:


> a new one for mine, lol. Got a new tattoo this weekend
> 
> View attachment 51674


Oh that's just BA Rachel!!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Beautiful swan photo!



This for me sums up my love of many things, Photography/Nature/Wildlife/Elegant things


----------



## dannylc

driftwoodhunter said:


> Beautiful swan photo!
> 
> 
> 
> This for me sums up my love of many things, Photography/Nature/Wildlife/Elegant things


Thank you, it is my personal favourite out of anything I have taken.


----------



## AoxomoxoA

plantbrain said:


> Quite a few more, but 5 is the limit.


Killer tank, but that bass is incredible! I Want it! You play funk I think? I hope you slap it... :icon_wink

LOL a yr or 2 ago, you posted a pic from a group meeting. You (I always wondered about this & if it was an accident) pointed yourself as "5th from left" or some such. The gentleman was quite a bit older. Like 30+yrs...



msjinkzd said:


> a new one for mine, lol. Got a new tattoo this weekend
> 
> View attachment 51674


Awesome, definitely worth adding. Love the pic of you guys crashing the convention. And your fish room... you live all our dreams, I bet you have to be dragged out of there occasionally.


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> Hmmmmmm..... Nick, are you sure this is an Olympic dive, or an epic trip? Lol Just giving you a hard time!
> 
> Nice pics everybody!


Epic trip indeed :icon_cool. Taking my VAC out there again in a few weeks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowflake311

speedie408 said:


> Epic trip indeed :icon_cool. Taking my VAC out there again in a few weeks. :thumbsup:


Going to SL Tahoe? Want to bring me some shrimp and I will give you a free place to stay hahah


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Snowflake311 said:


> Going to SL Tahoe? Want to bring me some shrimp and I will give you a free place to stay hahah


Lol revamp your house into a Marriott, with breakfast and everything. _A $150 value! That's *five whole BKKs! You heard that right! Five whole BKKs!*_

How is my Billy Mays impersonation? :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

Snowflake311 said:


> Going to SL Tahoe? Want to bring me some shrimp and I will give you a free place to stay hahah


haha Sorry not Tahoe in the Summer. Will you have this offer in the Winter? :biggrin:


----------



## 10gallonplanted

What an awesome deal on both sides!


----------



## happi

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Lol, I always thought Tom was an old man :tongue:


lol i also thought the same


----------



## Jason Baliban

I guess these are me...


----------



## radioman

Here are mine.


----------



## honda237

I guess these are mine:

Motocross








Aquariums








South and Central American Cichlids








RC cars








always liked photography, but never had a good camera until now


----------



## bitFUUL

bitFUUL likes music, art, alternative photography, planted tanks, and donkey breeding.














































bitFUUL has links to more of everything in sig.


----------



## pejerrey

My son and me, take care of him most of the time as I work at night and weekends.










I made my own tank, I was a finish carpenter and window maker. Made the tank with laminated glass an the canopy and bottom stops with VG fir. (from the company's garbage)










I like making improvements:









I like making bread almost every day:










And my accent really sound like this man:










...

I dont have pictures of my job because I'm a CMT. Neither I make music now, so no studio pictures.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

pejerrey said:


> I made my own tank, I was a finish carpenter and window maker. Made the tank with laminated glass an the canopy and bottom stops with VG fir. (from the company's garbage)
> 
> 
> 
> I like making improvements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like making bread almost every day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I dont have pictures of my job because I'm a CMT. Neither I make music now, so no studio pictures.


I like to bake bread in the winter, it's just too hot to use the oven in Phoenix right now.

How do you clean the hang on the back filter? I like the idea of growing plants in it.

I envy hobbyists who can build their own beautiful tank cabinets.


----------

